# Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) (2014-2015)



## samyut (Apr 16, 2014)

Guys,

Nothing removed from last year CSOL but added 2 more occupations.


*Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)*

For details, follow the link.

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

That's greattttt news, now hopefully they wont decrease the quota.



samyut said:


> Guys,
> 
> Nothing removed from last year CSOL but added 2 more occupations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Great news 

I was waiting for this list,as my occupation is state sponsored.


----------



## Mastvijay (Feb 14, 2014)

Great News !!!


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is the CSOL list for 2014-2015.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/csol.aspx


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

samyut said:


> Guys,
> 
> Nothing removed from last year CSOL but added 2 more occupations.
> 
> ...


that's a good news mate!!


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news for all of us. !!


----------

